# Multi-quote button



## Laurentkd (Mar 8, 2007)

I can't figure out how to use it! I push it and then highlight... nothing, I highlight and then push it...nothing. I will take the ridicule in order to get the answer. Thanks!


----------



## Andrew Green (Mar 8, 2007)

I think you are misinterpretting it's function.

Pushing the multi-quote button turns it red.  You can push the multiquote button on several posts, turning the button red on each.  Then push reply.

Basically it allows you to quote and reply to several other posts at once.  So if there where two posts you wanted to reply to, push the multi-quote button on each, scroll to the bottom and push "Post Reply".  You will get both those posted quoted in your reply.


----------



## gixxershane (Mar 8, 2007)

if you are trying to quote a few things from one post you have to do it manualy (or that is the way i have been doing it)


----------



## rutherford (Mar 8, 2007)

Laurentkd said:


> I can't figure out how to use it! I push it and then highlight... nothing, I highlight and then push it...nothing. I will take the ridicule in order to get the answer. Thanks!





Andrew Green said:


> I think you are misinterpretting it's function.
> 
> Pushing the multi-quote button turns it red.  You can push the multiquote button on several posts, turning the button red on each.  Then push reply.
> 
> Basically it allows you to quote and reply to several other posts at once.  So if there where two posts you wanted to reply to, push the multi-quote button on each, scroll to the bottom and push "Post Reply".  You will get both those posted quoted in your reply.



Alternately, you can push the Multiple Quote button on the first several posts you want to quote and then hit the Quote botton on the last.  It saves a single click this way.


----------



## Kreth (Mar 8, 2007)

rutherford said:


> Alternately, you can push the Multiple Quote button on the first several posts you want to quote and then hit the Quote botton on the last.  It saves a single click this way.


This is what I was gonna post but you beat me to it. Good point.


----------



## Laurentkd (Mar 8, 2007)

aha!!!
Thanks, I did in fact misinterpret it, thinking you could multi quote the same post and just type in between sections.  Guess I'll just have to play with it manually to figure THAT fancy-ness out!

Thanks guys!


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 8, 2007)

Laurentkd said:


> aha!!!
> Thanks, I did in fact misinterpret it, thinking you could multi quote the same post and just type in between sections.  Guess I'll just have to play with it manually to figure THAT fancy-ness out!
> 
> Thanks guys!



Ah!

If you're trying to take a person's long post, break it up and respond to it in sections, you'll need to use quote tags.

Let's say here's a sentence (we'll pretend it's a paragraph or two) I'm going to break up:



> The quick brown fox jumped over the lazy dog.



You can break it up several ways - when you quote the post you'll see the word "quote" between these: [ ]  Notice the last one has a  /  in front of the word 'quote'; that's the end quote.

So ... you can take the quote above and insert the end quote after the first bit of text you're going to quote and reply to, after it put the begin quote.



> The quick brown fox





> jumped over the lazy dog.



You can either keep doing that and break the post up, then reply -or- you could do this:

Quote the post and delete the automatically inserted quote tags.  Then you can highlight the first section you want to reply to then click the word balloon button on the menu at the top of the text box - it's between the image button and the # button.  That will quote that text in one box.  Then you can repeat that to divide the post into the sections you wish to reply to.

Does that make sense?


----------



## Flatlander (Mar 8, 2007)

Cool.  I was previously unaware of the multi quote function, and how it operates.  Thanks, Andrew!


----------



## Laurentkd (Mar 8, 2007)

shesulsa said:


> Ah!
> 
> If you're trying to take a person's long post, break it up and respond to it in sections, you'll need to use quote tags.
> 
> ...


 
ok did that work??



shesula said:


> You can either keep doing that and break the post up, then reply -or- you could do this:
> 
> Quote the post and delete the automatically inserted quote tags. Then you can highlight the first section you want to reply to then click the word balloon button on the menu at the top of the text box - it's between the image button and the # button. That will quote that text in one box. Then you can repeat that to divide the post into the sections you wish to reply to.
> 
> Does that make sense?


 
ok, still figuring out this second one


----------



## Laurentkd (Mar 8, 2007)

> Quote the post and delete the automatically inserted quote tags. Then you can highlight the first section you want to reply to then click the word balloon button on the menu at the top of the text box - it's between the image button and the # button.


 
awesome!! 


> That will quote that text in one box. Then you can repeat that to divide the post into the sections you wish to reply to.
> 
> Does that make sense?


 
Thanks!!!!!


----------



## Laurentkd (Mar 8, 2007)

That's exactly what I was hoping to learn.  Can't rep you again yet shesula, but thanks!!


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 8, 2007)

Laurentkd said:


> That's exactly what I was hoping to learn.  Can't rep you again yet shesula, but thanks!!


No problem! Glad to help!


----------



## zDom (Mar 8, 2007)

Kreth said:


> This is what I was gonna post but you beat me to it. Good point.





Laurentkd said:


> aha!!!
> Thanks, I did in fact misinterpret it, thinking you could multi quote the same post and just type in between sections.  Guess I'll just have to play with it manually to figure THAT fancy-ness out!
> 
> Thanks guys!





Flatlander said:


> Cool.  I was previously unaware of the multi quote function, and how it operates.  Thanks, Andrew!





Laurentkd said:


> That's exactly what I was hoping to learn.  Can't rep you again yet shesula, but thanks!!




AHHHHhhhhhhhhh. 

(This was just a test, btw... never quite understood how this feature worked )


----------

